# Premiership 25-26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 20, 2008)

Everton v Manchester United

25/10/2008 12:00 BST
  6.25 3.60 1.50 All Bets (24) 
Sunderland v Newcastle

25/10/2008 12:45 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (23) 
West Bromwich v Hull 
25/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (23) 
Blackburn v Middlesbrough

25/10/2008 17:30 BST
  2.05 3.20 3.30 All Bets (23) 
Chelsea v Liverpool

26/10/2008 13:30 GMT
  1.85 3.20 4.00 All Bets (23) 
Manchester City v Stoke

26/10/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.25 All Bets (24) 
Tottenham v Bolton

26/10/2008 15:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (23) 
Wigan v Aston Villa

26/10/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.50 3.20 2.55 All Bets (23) 
West Ham v Arsenal

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  5.50 3.40 1.60 All Bets (24) 
Portsmouth v Fulham

26/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.75 3.40 4.20 All Bets (23)


----------

